# Why we all love centipedes...



## Tarantula (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi!

I found this about an hour ago...

*Scolopendra heros castaneiceps*












*The hole is not more than 10mm across...*


----------



## beetleman (Jun 9, 2007)

:clap: oh yeah, they are amazing when it comes to escaping nice pede!


----------



## Pogi5 (Jun 10, 2007)

lol! it really is incredible how good these guys are at escaping.
good thing you caught him/her in the act before anything nasty happened!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 10, 2007)

Some serious escape artists! I wanna know how it got those legs through!


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 10, 2007)

I would also know how it did with the legs. When I removed the lid I hear how she moved then the only thing that was above the hole was the head. Only took a sec to crawl about 6 or 7cm down the hole. Impressive!


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Jun 10, 2007)

Amazing pets to keep as long as an escape proof centipede container can be setup LOL  I've had them get out through the top slits/vents of Critter Keepers before!


----------



## tyrel (Jun 10, 2007)

Pedes are squishy.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 10, 2007)

yes they are:drool:


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 10, 2007)

'pedes are built a bit like an ice-cream sandwich. Two large rigid plates with smoooooth and creamy inside . That's surely why we love them !!!! I've had my 4'' sc.h.castaneiceps go throught the top of a critter keeper in front of my eyes, they sure are impressing, thanks for the pics!!!!

 phil.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Jun 11, 2007)

tyrel said:


> Pedes are squishy.


They sure are.


----------



## Goomba (Jun 11, 2007)

Best picture ever. :clap:


----------



## FUBO (Jun 11, 2007)

*Omg...*

cannot believe...


----------



## beetleman (Jun 11, 2007)

BURP!!!!!!!! mmm that was good


----------



## ragnew (Jun 11, 2007)

Curiosity has gotten the best of me, what species of Pede got the munchin'?


----------



## Goomba (Jun 12, 2007)

I believe it was a Scolopendra Subspinipes


----------



## Pulk (Jun 12, 2007)

How did it get itself in that predicament?


----------



## ragnew (Jun 12, 2007)

Goomba said:


> I believe it was a Scolopendra Subspinipes


That was my guess as well (mainly going on the color). That'd be bitey meal for sure! Though those Pyxies are quite tankish! :clap:


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 12, 2007)

If you read the first post before you reply I have written the species. _Scolopendra heros castaneiceps_...


----------



## cricket54 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have 1 pede I found her southern CA. He is turquoise and young. neshan thinks its a s. polymorpha. I love this guy! Got to see him snag a cricket and so he isn't afraid to eat in front of me. Haven't seen him try to escape yet. He is in one of those long hard beanie baby type cases that my husband had drilled tiny holes for him. Holes don't seem to be wide enough for him to get a good bite of to chew through. I have seen scorpions cutting holes in plastic like that one at a reptile show though.

Sharon


----------



## ragnew (Jun 12, 2007)

MetalDragon_boy said:


> If you read the first post before you reply I have written the species. _Scolopendra heros castaneiceps_...


We were talking about the pede that was eaten by Coppers pyxie frog. Not the SHC escape artist.


----------

